# داتا ارقام وجوالات



## ابوطالب محمود (22 أغسطس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
انا عندى 10 مليون رقم مصنفين على اعلى مستوى لجميع انحاء المملكه 


والتصنيف زى ما تحب حتى لو بالاسم 


2 مليون رقم 3500 ريال 


5 مليون رقم 6500 ريال 


10 مليون رقم 10000 ريال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوجد لدينا داتا ايميلات علي اعلي مستوي داخل السعوديه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]0540248293[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## جوو الرياض (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: داتا ارقام وجوالات*

عدد ضخم مره ..ماشاء الله

اساال الله لك التووفيق ابو طالب


----------



## جنان الخلد (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: داتا ارقام وجوالات*

بالتووفيق لك يااارب ...


----------

